# TWO FREE FEMALE RATS IN SOUTHEREN NEW HAMPSHIRE!! - Adopted!



## BriKimura28 (Oct 26, 2007)

I just joined and not sure if this is the right forum or what, but I have two female rats up to a good home for free. We just adopted a dog who's a lot of work and I just don't have the time to care for them (play,clean,etc.) They MUST stay together, can't be put in a petstore, feeder tank, etc. MUST GO TO GOOD HOME.

Heres some details...

They are about a year and a half old. Both sisters. Ones all tan with a white belly, her name is Phoebe (pronounced FEE-BEE). The other one is a hooded. Tan head, white body with tan spots on back. Here name is Daisy. They are VERY sweet, LOVEEEE to give kisses, love to play outside the cage, and will beg when they are hungry! LOL. Phoebe is really energetic, loves to play and will crawl ALL over you. Daisy is a fatty. Loves her food and will cuddle up with you on the couch (sometimes...LOL) 

They are BOTH FABULOUS rats and its just not fair for them to stay at my house, as there not getting the attention they need. Don't post here, e-mail me if you are interested. They have a HUGE cage, bout 2 and a half feet tall(?), water bottle, wheel, bowls, food, etc.

E-mail me PLEASE if you are interested and I can send you pictures.

Reach me at...

[email protected]

-Briana


----------



## Foxell (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: TWO FREE FEMALE RATS IN SOUTHEREN NEW HAMPSHIRE!!*

Wow!! I can't believe I found this so randomly! Well I just wanted to let you know Phoebe and Daisy are doing so well. I have a video of them that I'll try and send you sometime :]


----------



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x] (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: TWO FREE FEMALE RATS IN SOUTHEREN NEW HAMPSHIRE!!*

I'm confused.. did you adopt them?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: TWO FREE FEMALE RATS IN SOUTHEREN NEW HAMPSHIRE!!*

As this is an old post and it appears Phoebe and Daisy have already found a new home, I'm going to lock it.


----------

